# What size Wiener do you like?



## Rooigevaar (28/4/16)

What size Wiener do you prefer?

We are considering 50ml bottles and would like the community's input.
Even if you have never tried Wiener Vape Co. e-liquids please cast your vote and let us know what size bottle makes sense to you.

Thank you in advance for your valuable input!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian (28/4/16)

I love the punniness of this post.

+1

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian (28/4/16)

2000ml / 2L ? 

Woah


----------



## Rooigevaar (28/4/16)

KimVapeDashian said:


> 2000ml / 2L ?
> 
> Woah



High Roller size!


----------



## picautomaton (28/4/16)

50ml sounds good however always good to know one can get a litre of your favourite eliquid

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (28/4/16)

I like a Footlong. I just don't like small hotdogs 

Seriously though, I like 30 and 50ml bottles, because I don't like committing to 100mls of one flavour. When I buy commercial juice, I like variety.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (28/4/16)

I heard fatter is always bigger than longer?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Cespian (28/4/16)

I'm with @rogue zombie 
30ml is perfect for me, because I DIY for quantity and buy juice to support the guys from time to time and get a feel for the new innovative stuff being created. Also, I dont vape anything more than 30ml of 1 flavour at a time because I become used to flavour and lose the taste.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zahz (28/4/16)

30ml, 50ml and 100ml for those who like the flavour and perhaps want to stock up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (28/4/16)

Many of the answers are gonna end up in the "Reading forum as a non vaper" thread 

The thread name already deserves a place there.......hahahaha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cespian (28/4/16)

zadiac said:


> Many of the answers are gonna end up in the "Reading forum as a non vaper" thread
> 
> The thread name already deserves a place there.......hahahaha


----------



## Stosta (28/4/16)

I like 30ml on a juice I haven't tried before, but on a juice I like 100ml options are perfect. I honestly would consider 2000ml on two of my favourite juices, but would rarely have the budget to pull that off!


----------



## Silver (28/4/16)

Hi @Rooigevaar , great to see you asking for this kind of feedback

I selected 15ml, 30ml and 100ml
Here is why (from my own personal perspective)

15ml is great as a sample size. Get to try more flavours for less money. And 15ml is enough for me to test it on a few setups and get a feel for it to see if I would order it again.

30ml is also good. I like 30ml if smaller samples are not available. Also a convenient size to pack away for a trip. And it is ok for flying where they limit the mls per container.

100ml for those juices that one needs to reorder in bulk. I have not done this many times, but it is nice to get a bulk discount on a juice one loves

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (28/4/16)

15 ml to sample works for me. 50 ml for re-order.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (3/5/16)

Thank you to everyone who has given feedback so far!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (3/5/16)

Since Paulie's juice's entered my life I realised 50ml is a very good size.
I would love to see 50ml bottles of Weiner become available.
30ml doesn't last me long at all and I average about 10ml of juice a day, so 50ml will get me through the work week without a lunch time visit to the local vape shop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

